# Hennepin County Medical Center is hiring for paramedics



## BossmanGifford (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just wanted y'all to know that HCMC is hiring a lot of paramedics right now. If you don't know anything about them, I'd see the flyer I attached. Sounds like a good gig if you're cold blooded or can get over the cold for a career job.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 29, 2017)

Come and enjoy Minnesota.  The cold is only 10 months a year.  But really the weather extremes is one of the things I enjoy.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

Heh, I'm actually scheduled for an interview in August.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 1, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Heh, I'm actually scheduled for an interview in August.



I hope you do well.  They are having a lot of retirements in the last couple of years.  Are you doing it in person or online?


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> I hope you do well.  They are having a lot of retirements in the last couple of years.  Are you doing it in person or online?


I'm doing it in person. If you're on the interviewing board, you'll probably find I'm the only Texan there. It looks like a great agency and with retirements like that, it sounds like a great place to be. Do you work there currently?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a phone interview and was invited out, but declined. My wife decided that the practice that was courting her, while nice, was in a part of the country that was too damn cold. A bit disappointing, I like what they're doing there.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had a phone interview and was invited out, but declined. My wife decided that the practice that was courting her, while nice, was in a part of the country that was too damn cold. A bit disappointing, I like what they're doing there.


She isn't wrong. I just don't want to work 24s or be a basic for a year at ATCEMS or longer so I can practice at an okay scope (I live in Austin). I made a list of agencies to apply at if I couldn't get hired at a few select agencies around here where I would tolerate 24s. I wanted somewhere that worked shifts not as long as 24s, with a pension, good pay, and top of the line equipment. Hennepin was just at the top of the list.

For me, the weather will suck, but the job and the respect I would get for myself not working IFT at a dead end gig would outweigh it. I'll get used to the cold. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

You didn't look at Sussex County DE?


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> You didn't look at Sussex County DE?


Nah, they're on the list though. After HCMC, it's a toss up if I apply at SCEMS or DG in Denver.

The schedule of two 12s in the day, 2 at night sucks **** though. I want a normal sleep schedule.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

Sussex is the job all others are judged against. Once you run double medic on an intercept truck, you never want to go back to an ambulance.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sussex is the job all others are judged against. Once you run double medic on an intercept truck, you never want to go back to an ambulance.


Yeah, but the schedule sucks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

2 12 hour days and 2 12 hour nights?  With 4 off? And copious PTO? Nothing sucks about that. Different strokes though. I still miss it every day.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> 2 12 hour days and 2 12 hour nights?  With 4 off? And copious PTO? Nothing sucks about that. Different strokes though. I still miss it every day.


I like regularlity in schedule. It's why I don't want to do 24s. Everything else sounds great.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## captaindepth (Jul 1, 2017)

We do 4 10hr shifts a week at Denver Health ("DG"). A shift "pick" last 4 months and then another round of shift picks before the next 4 month block begins, all seniority based (time with the division). Earliest start times are 0500 and the latest start time is 2130.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> We do 4 10hr shifts a week at Denver Health ("DG"). A shift "pick" last 4 months and then another round of shift picks before the next 4 month block begins, all seniority based (time with the division). Earliest start times are 0500 and the latest start time is 2130.


Do you enjoy it? I used to work around the Denver Metro. Y'all still using the Fernos?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 1, 2017)

@BossmanGifford you're a stones throw away from arguably 1 of 2 of the only EMS systems I would ever seriously contemplate going back to the ground full-time for. Why not Wilco EMS?

@NomadicMedic knows all too well what, and where SCEMS is on that "1 of 2 list".

Edit: sorry for the thread hijack to all of my Twin City EMS peeps. I at one time seriously considered HCEMS, and it still does seem very much like a legitimate career-EMS service. Aside from the freezing cold, Minneapolis seems really cool, plus I've been dying to try a true "Juicy Lucy".

@cruiseforever are the fire departments in these areas ALS,BLS, EMR, or a mix of any of the above. Also, how busy of a system is it call-volume-to-unit-wise?


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @BossmanGifford you're a stones throw away from arguably 1 of 2 of the only EMS systems I would ever seriously contemplate going back to the ground full-time for. Why not Wilco EMS?
> 
> @NomadicMedic knows all too well what, and where SCEMS is on that "1 of 2 list".


Because I don't agree with working in a grant funded position and I don't want to work 24s. 

I've seen people in non EMS positions get screwed about grant funding being pulled. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## captaindepth (Jul 1, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Do you enjoy it? I used to work around the Denver Metro. Y'all still using the Fernos?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I love it. Great place to work and I truly enjoy it. 

Yep still got the good ol' prams. Supposedly we are upgrading our ambulance fleet (including the stretchers  but I haven't heard any updates about that in about 6 months.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 1, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> I love it. Great place to work and I truly enjoy it.
> 
> Yep still got the good ol' prams. Supposedly we are upgrading our ambulance fleet (including the stretchers  but I haven't heard any updates about that in about 6 months.


I remember the first time I said Pram in Louisiana after leaving Colorado.

I got sooooo many weird looks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

I feel you on 24s, brother. I'm at Creek now and our 24s are generally stand-up busy. They're why I work the peak truck, 12-hour shifts.

With that being said, Hennepin looks cool but my wife's tied to Juarez and Minnesota is a long way from home. I can honestly see myself going to Alamogordo or Las Cruces or some Western Texas action one day.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I feel you on 24s, brother. I'm at Creek now and our 24s are generally stand-up busy. They're why I work the peak truck, 12-hour shifts.
> 
> With that being said, Hennepin looks cool but my wife's tied to Juarez and Minnesota is a long way from home. I can honestly see myself going to Alamogordo or Las Cruces or some Western Texas action one day.


I've heard that Rankin County Hospital District pays very well.


To be honest though, you sacrificing your health for others is wrong, even if you're married. I'd try Denver health.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

That's what I mean. The problem is not _necessarily_ 24-hour shifts if the workload is light, the problem is 24-hour shifts when the workload is heavy (a UHU over 0.4, for example, if I had to cherry-pick a breaking point). Denver Health looks very interesting, and I do have a Colorado paramedic license, but for now I'm knocking out school here in Houston. 

In the future, I reckon I'm going to have to look at transitioning into an educational or leadership role if I want to use these degrees. The sad truth is that field EMS doesn't give me the opportunity to use that education the way it ought to be used.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> That's what I mean. The problem is not _necessarily_ 24-hour shifts if the workload is light, the problem is 24-hour shifts when the workload is heavy (a UHU over 0.4, for example, if I had to cherry-pick a breaking point). Denver Health looks very interesting, and I do have a Colorado paramedic license, but for now I'm knocking out school here in Houston.
> 
> In the future, I reckon I'm going to have to look at transitioning into an educational or leadership role if I want to use these degrees. The sad truth is that field EMS doesn't give me the opportunity to use that education the way it ought to be used.


One of my best friends worked at CCEMS for years, and I really don't think it's a good agency for long term growth unless you're butt buddies with the admin, from what he told me. He did have a falling out of sorts though.

To be honest, I'm also really interested in working at a smaller agencies in New Mexico, like Taos or Silver City. They work 24s, but with how slow it would be it wouldn't be like working in the city.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> She isn't wrong. I just don't want to work 24s or be a basic for a year at ATCEMS or longer so I can practice at an okay scope (I live in Austin). I made a list of agencies to apply at if I couldn't get hired at a few select agencies around here where I would tolerate 24s. I wanted somewhere that worked shifts not as long as 24s, with a pension, good pay, and top of the line equipment. Hennepin was just at the top of the list.
> 
> For me, the weather will suck, but the job and the respect I would get for myself not working IFT at a dead end gig would outweigh it. I'll get used to the cold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Come play in Galveston. Just saying lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> I remember the first time I said Pram in Louisiana after leaving Colorado.
> 
> I got sooooo many weird looks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Worked in centennial then back to NM for a while. That whole pram thing and COR0 was weird 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> One of my best friends worked at CCEMS for years, and I really don't think it's a good agency for long term growth unless you're butt buddies with the admin, from what he told me. He did have a falling out of sorts though.
> 
> To be honest, I'm also really interested in working at a smaller agencies in New Mexico, like Taos or Silver City. They work 24s, but with how slow it would be it wouldn't be like working in the city.
> 
> ...


Gila regional actually does a mix of 12s and 24s. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Come play in Galveston. Just saying lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I'd be okay with never living in or near Houston again. Aren't they doing 12s now? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> I'd be okay with never living in or near Houston again. Aren't they doing 12s now?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Abiut to swap. With a decent pay raise. It'll be a 2/3/2 type matrix. We just did our last bid for 24s that will take us through November or so when the 12s roll out. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Abiut to swap. With a decent pay raise. It'll be a 2/3/2 type matrix. We just did our last bid for 24s that will take us through November or so when the 12s roll out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


How much y'all making now?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

@TransportJockey , can you learn me some on Silver City/Gila Regional? Them and Las Cruces AMR are intriguing. 

Cypress Creek ain't bad, but the stand-up 24s are dangerous and the peak truck I'm on does feel like somewhat of a dead end. I don't feel there's a lot of promotional opportunity either.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

I heard AMR-Alamogordo is mixed between 12s and 24s now too.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> @TransportJockey , can you learn me some on Silver City/Gila Regional? Them and Las Cruces AMR are intriguing.
> 
> Cypress Creek ain't bad, but the stand-up 24s are dangerous and the peak truck I'm on does feel like somewhat of a dead end. I don't feel there's a lot of promotional opportunity either.


I'm a bit intimidated by the cross country move, but I can't think of anything in Texas comparable to that service other than maybe MedStar, but even then..

What are some other agencies that are considered top tier to you? I need to make a bigger list.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

Medstar and Hennepin are two completely different operations though. At its core, Medstar is a 501(c)3 nonprofit corporation that is contracted to provide ambulance service to the cities they serve; they're fundamentally a private service and run like it. Hennepin is actually a _government_ service, run through the hospital, with public benefits and a union. The closest analogue to Hennepin I can think of would actually be someplace like Denver General or MCHD here in Texas. Both have their benefits (Medstar can be a little more flexible, dedicated to EMS, etc; while Hennepin/DG/etc are a greater part of the whole), but in a vacuum, I'd go public over private any day if your goal is high-functioning _and_ lifestyle-oriented.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 2, 2017)

Yea, but the schedule at MCHD is pretty awful.

They do pay well however.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

For me, the 24/48 is the worst possible schedule to run, because it's essentially a long death slog of work, recovery and preparation and it is an excuse to literally consume at least 33% of someone's life for average pay at best. A 48/96 is actually preferable to me because it front-loads all of that time into a manageable block of time and still gives three functional days off, but you've got to balance fatigue and UHU against this convenience. For somewhere like Colorado County, TX or the I-10 corridor? It makes plenty of sense. Low volume, long trips, a distributed workforce that has to drive a lot to get into work? Perfect sense. For someplace like Fort Bend County, with a population pushing 1 million and an EMS system build for 600k? Madness. 

12s, on the other hand, aren't perfect either. For one, the push to 12s is a step towards SSM, which chews people up and sets a tone of "meat in the seat". It _is _possible to make 12s attractive, challenging, educational and fun, but it takes a lot of work, and it makes those shifts more expensive in terms of everything from salary to maintenance. If you want to see this in action, look at MedicWest in Las Vegas- AMR seems to have managed to go a long way towards extinguishing what made shifts _fun_ and they're starting to founder if Facebook is to be believed. Second, for rural places, 12s _suck_ for a lot of employees if they're commuting in _and_ leads to cumulative fatigue, especially if a late call is tossed in.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 3, 2017)

No, I do not work for HCMC.  I work for a couple of the other Metro West services.  I have had friends at HCMC, but the last of them just retired.  I was just thinking that if you are going to be in the area and like the area.  You might want to look at some of the other services in the Metro area.  Most of them are looking for medics.

A few would be North Memorial, Health East, Allina Health, Ridgeview Medical Center, Burnsville Fire.  All but Burnsville, are hospital based/owned.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 3, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> No, I do not work for HCMC.  I work for a couple of the other Metro West services.  I have had friends at HCMC, but the last of them just retired.  I was just thinking that if you are going to be in the area and like the area.  You might want to look at some of the other services in the Metro area.  Most of them are looking for medics.
> 
> A few would be North Memorial, Health East, Allina Health, Ridgeview Medical Center, Burnsville Fire.  All but Burnsville, are hospital based/owned.


Heh, I wouldn't live anywhere that cold if I didn't get a pension also.

Hah!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 3, 2017)

Didn't North Memorial just make social media for firing a helicopter crash survivor for going to rehab instead of his busywork as a BLS chart checker?


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Didn't North Memorial just make social media for firing a helicopter crash survivor for going to rehab instead of his busywork as a BLS chart checker?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 3, 2017)

It's a good window into hope a company treats people. High profile event, no fault of his own, major injuries he's trying to recover from....and they fire him. Tells us a lot about how they treat their people.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> It's a good window into hope a company treats people. High profile event, no fault of his own, major injuries he's trying to recover from....and they fire him. Tells us a lot about how they treat their people.


It's like the HCEC of Minneapolis.


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Heh, I'm actually scheduled for an interview in August.



How did it go?


----------



## BossmanGifford (Sep 15, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> How did it go?


I'm glad to say I'll be in the orientation in October. I was very impressed with that agency and how they took a medic working there to show me the anbulances (super nice) and then answer any questions I had. Honestly, it's a dream medic job. Good schedule, good pay, good equipment. You'd have to work for it, but because you aren't on 24s you won't be worked in the ground.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 23, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> I'm glad to say I'll be in the orientation in October. I was very impressed with that agency and how they took a medic working there to show me the anbulances (super nice) and then answer any questions I had. Honestly, it's a dream medic job. Good schedule, good pay, good equipment. You'd have to work for it, but because you aren't on 24s you won't be worked in the ground.
> 
> Congratulations, please give an update in a few months on how it is going for you.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sussex is the job all others are judged against. Once you run double medic on an intercept truck, you never want to go back to an ambulance.


sounds like every (well, all but 3) paramedic system in NJ....


----------



## BossmanGifford (Sep 23, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> sounds like every (well, all but 3) paramedic system in NJ....


Yea, but you don't have to live in NJ.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## benvujamin (Oct 22, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> I'm glad to say I'll be in the orientation in October. I was very impressed with that agency and how they took a medic working there to show me the anbulances (super nice) and then answer any questions I had. Honestly, it's a dream medic job. Good schedule, good pay, good equipment. You'd have to work for it, but because you aren't on 24s you won't be worked in the ground.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



Hey Bossman,

How do you like it so far? I'm planning on attending the orientation in January. Can I pm you with some questions?


----------

